# Rennrad Scott AFD 509 Ultegra/Dura Ace etc.



## schroeti (25. Februar 2003)

Hey, sucht Ihr nen Trainingsrenner????

Schaut mal nach unter:

<<<<<<<< Hier klicki klicki machen >>>>>>>> 

und ersteigert das Rad. Ich kann kein Rennrad mehr fahren wegen dem Schei... Rücken. 

Würd mich freuen, wenn's klappt.... will mir nen FR-Fully holen


----------

